# CAPTAIN FRANK PAUL, CD



## PMedMoe (16 Feb 2010)

THE CO OF 28 (OTTAWA) FIELD AMBULANCE, MAJ J. BRADLEY, ANNOUNCES WITH GREAT REGRET THE DEATH OF CAPT FRANK PAUL, CD ON 10 FEBRUARY 2010 AT THE AGE OF 53. 

BORN IN BADGER, NEWFOUNDLAND 02 JULY 1956, CAPTAIN FRANK PAUL JOINED THE CF AS A MEDICAL ASSISTANT IN 1976.  OVER HIS SIGNIFICANT CAREER HE HAS SERVED FROM COAST TO COAST, ON SHIP AND ON SHORE.  OF SIGNIFICANCE, HE HAS SERVED AS SCHOOL CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER OF THE CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH SERVICES TRAINING CENTRE, AND AS CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH SERVICES GROUP CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER.  HE WAS A DRIVING FORCE BEHIND THE CREATION OF THE CANADIAN ASSOCIATION OF PHYSICIAN ASSISTANTS.  UPON COMPLETION OF HIS TENURE AS GROUP CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER, HE UNDERTOOK SPECIAL COMMISSIONING AND WAS POSTED TO 28 (OTTAWA) FIELD AMBULANCE AS OPERATIONS OFFICER, A POSITION WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO CONTINUE HIS TRADITION OF DEVELOPING JUNIOR MEDICAL TECHNICIANS.  AT THE TIME OF HIS PASSING HE WAS THE ADJUTANT FOR THE HEALTH SERVICES SUPPORT UNIT OF JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, A DEPLOYMENT WHICH HE FELT WOULD BE THE CAPSTONE OF HIS CAREER.  HIS CAREER CAN BE DEFINED BY HIS INSPIRATIONAL LEADERSHIP, A PASSION FOR TEACHING AND MENTORING, AND SELFLESS DEDICATION TO THE CF.  CAPT PAUL WAS DRIVEN BY THE IDEALS OF CARING FOR CF PERSONNEL AND HELPING THOSE IN NEED.

MARRIED FOR 33 YEARS TO THE LOVE OF HIS LIFE, HE IS SURVIVED BY HIS WIFE JEANNIE, SON DAVID AND DAUGHTER MARISA AND EXTENDED FAMILY. 





RIP Capt Paul


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2010)

RIP Captain.  

Your contributions to the CF are an example for us all to follow.

Our condolences to the family of Captain Frank Paul.


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2010)

I didn't know Capt. Paul, but I find his obituary inspiring. 
My sincere condolences to those he left behind.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> THE CO OF 28 (OTTAWA) FIELD AMBULANCE, MAJ J. BRADLEY, ANNOUNCES WITH GREAT REGRET THE DEATH OF CAPT FRANK PAUL, CD ON 10 FEBRUARY 2010 AT THE AGE OF 53.
> 
> BORN IN BADGER, NEWFOUNDLAND 02 JULY 1956, CAPTAIN FRANK PAUL JOINED THE CF AS A MEDICAL ASSISTANT IN 1976.  OVER HIS SIGNIFICANT CAREER HE HAS SERVED FROM COAST TO COAST, ON SHIP AND ON SHORE.  OF SIGNIFICANCE, HE HAS SERVED AS SCHOOL CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER OF THE CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH SERVICES TRAINING CENTRE, AND AS CANADIAN FORCES HEALTH SERVICES GROUP CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER.  HE WAS A DRIVING FORCE BEHIND THE CREATION OF THE CANADIAN ASSOCIATION OF PHYSICIAN ASSISTANTS.  UPON COMPLETION OF HIS TENURE AS GROUP CHIEF WARRANT OFFICER, HE UNDERTOOK SPECIAL COMMISSIONING AND WAS POSTED TO 28 (OTTAWA) FIELD AMBULANCE AS OPERATIONS OFFICER, A POSITION WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO CONTINUE HIS TRADITION OF DEVELOPING JUNIOR MEDICAL TECHNICIANS.  AT THE TIME OF HIS PASSING HE WAS THE ADJUTANT FOR THE HEALTH SERVICES SUPPORT UNIT OF JOINT TASK FORCE AFGHANISTAN, A DEPLOYMENT WHICH HE FELT WOULD BE THE CAPSTONE OF HIS CAREER.  HIS CAREER CAN BE DEFINED BY HIS INSPIRATIONAL LEADERSHIP, A PASSION FOR TEACHING AND MENTORING, AND SELFLESS DEDICATION TO THE CF.  CAPT PAUL WAS DRIVEN BY THE IDEALS OF CARING FOR CF PERSONNEL AND HELPING THOSE IN NEED.
> 
> ...



Little late but....

PAUL, Frank Captain/CWO Canadian Forces Suddenly in hospital on Wednesday, February 10, 2010, Frank Paul in his 54th year. Loving husband of Jeannie (Dugal). Cherished father of David and Marisa. Son of Madonna and the late John Paul of Newfoundland. Brother of Bernadette (John Kelly), Joan (Mike Antle), Carol Ann (Edward Roberts), Perry (Kimberly), Colleen and half-brother to Kevin Kelly (Wanda). Beloved brother-in-law of Bert Dugal (Mary Ann), Frances (Late Winston Lyttle), John Dugal (Gwen) and Judy (Ed Schouten). Frank will be dearly missed by many nieces, nephews, friends and his golfing buddies. Family and friends are invited to pay their respects at the Daley Family Funeral Home, 6971 Bank Street (between Scrivens Drive and Metcalfe Corner) from 7-9 p.m. on Sunday and 2-4 & 7-9 p.m. Monday. Funeral Tuesday to Our Lady of the Visitation Church, 5338 Bank St. for Mass at 10 a.m. Interment Beechwood Cemetery. Memorial donations to the Heart and Stroke Foundation would be most appreciated.

http://www.legacy.com/can-ottawa/Obituaries.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonID=139651807


----------



## Armymedic (20 Feb 2010)

The obit has his rank as Capt, but he will always be Chief to me.

He was a good RSM.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

... according to this CF news release:


> Following a review of the Canadian Forces’ casualty policy, the Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk, today announced his decision to add the name of Captain Francis (Frank) Cecil Paul to the official list of Canadian Forces (CF) casualties sustained in support of the mission in Afghanistan.  Capt Paul died in Canada last February while on leave from Kandahar.
> 
> “Although his death came suddenly while on leave from his deployment in Afghanistan, he was still on duty and considered part of the mission, and therefore his death is no less important than any other CF member who served and died while in Afghanistan,” said Gen Natynczyk.  “It is important that his name be added to the list of fallen.”
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ... according to this CF news release:



Good to hear.  R.I.P Capt Paul.


----------



## Staff Weenie (26 Nov 2010)

Frank was a good friend and I truly miss him! 

I know that somewhere up there, he's laughing his a$$ off at the rest of us, smoking a Colt, and counting the minutes till his next tee time.

RIP Frank


----------



## bdcasey916 (26 Nov 2010)

R.I.P Capt Paul    

Capt Paul was the adjt on my tour (Roto 8) and I have to say this, I never knew him as the School Chief or the Branch Chief, but as the adjt, he was honestly an amazing man.  Everyone in R1 looked up to him, he was always approachable and if you could never find him in his office, he would be downstairs in the smoking area, usually with the troops.  He would always come into the treatment area and find someone to go smoke with.  He always helped get the troops issues sorted out and put our needs in front of everything else.  He really was an amazing role model and I know myself as well as a lot of other people looked up to him.  

Capt Paul, you will be sincerely missed by us all.

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family

Stand easy sir


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

PM's statement:


> .... “It is with greatest sympathy that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the family and friends of Captain Francis (Frank) Cecil Paul, who died at home in Canada of natural causes last February while on leave from Canada’s mission in Afghanistan.
> 
> “Though he died on Canadian soil, Captain Paul was still an integral part of our mission in Afghanistan and had worked diligently to help bring safety and stability to the people of Afghanistan.  For that, he deserves to be recognized with his colleagues who have given their lives for this mission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Nov 2010)

News Room
Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Captain Francis Cecil Paul
NR - 10.140 - November 26, 2010

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian Forces member serving Canada’s mission in Afghanistan:

“I would like to express my sincere condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Captain Francis (Frank) Cecil Paul.  Captain Paul passed on February 10, 2010, while at home in Canada on leave from his tour of duty in Afghanistan. His selfless and courageous service to our nation will be remembered by all who knew him.  Today, Captain Paul is rightfully taking his place among his comrades who fell helping Afghans build a brighter future for themselves. 

Captain Paul will be remembered as a professional, dedicated soldier who was proud to serve his country as part of this UN-mandated, NATO-led mission. His service to Canada has earned the recognition and the respect of us all.

He will be missed by the Canadian Forces family, his community and Canadians everywhere – we will always remember him.”


----------



## Armymedic (26 Nov 2010)

If they have considered other deaths while on HLTA an "on duty death" then this decision is a correct one.

I personally find it hard to see the justification for awarding the sacrifice medal to his family. But if the regs say it is so, then so be it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Nov 2010)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> I personally find it hard to see the justification for awarding the sacrifice medal to his family. But if the regs say it is so, then so be it.



http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13352



> The Sacrifice Medal was created to provide a tangible and lasting form of recognition for the sacrifices made by members of the Canadian Forces (CF) and those who work with them who have been wounded or killed under honourable circumstances as a direct result of a hostile action or action intended for a hostile force. *The medal is also awarded posthumously to any member of the CF who served on or after 7 October 2001, and dies under honourable circumstances as a result of an injury or disease related to military service.*


----------



## Armymedic (26 Nov 2010)

Mike, thanks for the link. But his cause of death, which is accurately reported as "natural causes, was not "as a result of an injury or disease related to military service", hence my statement above.

That being said, it is justice finally done that he is included as one of the Afghan casualties.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Nov 2010)

"Natural causes" can mean many things, including succumbing to a medical condition related to service for which the occurrence and timing might not have been anticipated.  Without seeing the medical file, we have only the determination of the CF that he is deserving to go by.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Nov 2010)

Please be mindful of creating tangents in the condolence thread.
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## OLDNURSE (23 Dec 2011)

Dear Jeannie, I was so shocked to discover yesterday on MSN news topic for pictures of 2011, to see the Memorial for Frank.  I am deeply saddened to hear of his passing, and die hard that he was, to be on deployment again. Since we first became friends in Borden in 1976(Jeannie and Frank were on the Medical Assistant course just after me) until the last time I saw you last here in Halifax, some 30 years later, I always assumed you would both conitnue to grow old together.  The good do surely die young unfair though it seems. May you find peace and continue to heal the hole this has left in your life (and now mine).  He was a fine soldier and a good friend. My prayers are with you.


----------



## PJGary (23 Dec 2011)

I didn't know Capt. Paul, but with a smile like that I can imagine the impact he made on the people he knew. 

Thank you sir   we will never forget you.


----------

